# forum support



## bubbas dad (May 27, 2007)

rodger some of use have been talking about ways to support this forum on another post. is there a way to make a donation if you don't have a paypal account? i would love to donate to this forum. i don't have a credit card or paypal account and i refuse to give access to my checking account to anyone, is there some way to work through another member with a paypal account or use a money order?
 thanks, john


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2007)

Same goes here. I want to be a CM, but lack the means to send payment. I can do cash, money order (US) or bank check.
 The wealth of knowlage and the over-all polite and friendly nature of this site deserves my support.


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

John...

 Do you have a debit card? Seems a lot of banks offer debit cards with checking accounts... It doesn't give access to your account...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

Another possibility for people who have no electronic access to sending funds:

 Sponser a Forum Auction, and let the winner worry about the payment!


 Ron


----------



## Roger (May 28, 2007)

John - The problem is that here in the UK the banks charge a minimum of $12.50 for paying in a dollar cheque. Converting dollars to UK pounds and then back again to pay our US hosting service is not very practical either.

 Working through a good friend's PayPal account is one way but I have to say Ron's idea _Sponsor a Forum Auction, and let the winner worry about the payment!_ is a stroke of genius!

 Thank's everyone for being so supportive.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2007)

How is this done? Should it be individual auctions or one big one? I have a few neat bottles I could post up.


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

> How is this done?


 
 Richard...

 Go to the forun titled "Members Forum Auctions" and read what others have done... Then, go for it!!


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

Richard...

 Go to the forum titled "Members Forum Auctions" and read what others have done... Then, go for it!!


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

Oops...
 Since I seem to have this empty slot with nothing to show for it and can't get rid of... Here's a sad sight... what happens when your car gets totaled on the way home from the bottle show...


 Ron


----------



## bubbas dad (May 28, 2007)

o.k. i put up an auction but i have a few questions for rodger or anyone who may know. first how do you know when the payment goes through paypal and second how will rodger know the payment is sent and that it is for the support of the forum?


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

John...

 I do believe (and he can correct me if I'm wrong) that Roger monitors the Member Forum Auctions section regularly and he will know who wins and will post when the donation has been made...

 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (May 28, 2007)

Hey Roger do I get my supporter icon now? I had that auction a last week. John what ron said is exactly what i did! I dont have paypal so i threw up that hutch for a week!


----------



## woody (May 28, 2007)

Lucky there wasn't any broken bones, eh............ Ron?[8D]


----------



## bearswede (May 28, 2007)

> Lucky there wasn't any broken bones, eh............ Ron?


 
 Sadly, Woody, that wasn't exactly the case...



 Ron


----------



## woody (May 28, 2007)

That's too bad, Ron.

 Sorry to hear of your misfortune.

 Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Tony14 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Roger!

 Ron...That really sucks! Well hey now you will always have a story to tell with those broken bottles! And i bet its a good one too!


----------

